# how many songs on your ipod



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

just bought mine i have just over 700 on my pod

latin 
chill
rock
roxy
bowie
reg/ska
old school
electro
eighties
male 
female
simply red

how does your list look.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

2700... but I only listen to the last 10 albums I bought!

Also I've selected way too high a sampling rate, so it doesn't look like I'll get my full 3750 on it - not that I'll listen to all of it


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Zero

Though I do have approx 700 ALbums stored on mp3 - and 50 on a Creative DAP that I got 5 years ago. Those were the days when 1 - only gadget heads knew about port mp3s & 2 6gb HDs were huge - lol

However - for those on the iPOD "trip" have a listen to You & Yours on the Radio 4 website from today - & hear about the twats that go and buy iPODs 'cos the are cool and a must have - some silly person got one and did not even know really what the were about and did not even have a pc to upload the music.


----------



## andrewlane (Jun 3, 2002)

About 4300 with still 5gb to go!!


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

7614 :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

1800 and its used 11 GB


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

1267 on my 20gb


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Is this the latest measure of status?  
The more tracks on your iPod, the more cool you are? :evil:

P.S. Jealous, as have to wait until July for my iPod......


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

there is no measure big enough for my amount of cool


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I've been converting my Cd collection and collecting MP3's for about 3 years now - I have 88 gb/10400 tracks so far. For the car I have 2 old (but reliable) removable mStation 60gb MP3 players (split into album and top 40 chart directories)

When I had my TT I fitted the disk unit in the boot and wired it up to the Chorus headunit/Bose unit via some relays - it sounded great. What a shame Porsche went over to fibre-optic radio/cd connections on 2003 and onward Boxsters - no aux input  :?

I pod's have become the new (Sony) Walkmans, have the mini-i-pods arrived yet ?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> have the mini-i-pods arrived yet ?


No supply problems and now seemingly they are suffering from static interference etc and maybe recalled.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

None, still can't get the thing to work


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

None. I already have far too many MP3 playback devices. I carry 2 pretty much everywhere I go (Orange e200 plus Ipaq 4150) so have no need for another, even a hard drive based one...


----------

